# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Erasmus Medisch Centrum (psychiatrie)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Erasmus Medisch Centrum (psychiatrie)
Dr. Molewaterplein 40
Rotterdam

Bezoek de website van Erasmus Medisch Centrum


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Erasmus Medisch Centrum (psychiatrie).*

----------

